# Unsuccessful?



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, no deer in camp anyway. Hunted the Northern Muzzy. Saw lots of smaller bucks with 1 or 2 decent racks mixed in, just nothing close enough to put an ethical shot on. I know the deer are there, looks like others have gotten into them as well, but didn't hear much shooting. After the first couple days, most of the deer we had been seeing moved into some pretty thick brush and became ghosts. Ended the hunt early (after only 5 days of chasing them around,) as the wife and two daughters were a little tired of the mountains and wanted to get home to a nice shower and beds. No worries, I would rather keep these ladies happy then insist on dragging out the hunt, I want them to have enjoyable experiences and hunt with me more in the future. Overall had a great time, spent some valuable time with the family in the mountains during some great fall weather with beautiful sunsets and colored leaves, so I would have to say it was a successful hunt minus the deer.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Sounds like a succesful hunt to me.Success is judged not by the number of animals seen or bagged but by the memories created.Congrats.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

BIG OL HARDY BOWL OF TAG SOUP!!! for me just like OL'ELMER FUDD -8/-


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Same story here. Saw about a dozen bucks, a few 4 points, but nothing I wanted to pull the trigger on with a DH tag in my pocket. I was a little disappointed because none of us even SAW a shooter during the 4 days we went out for the opener. Last year we saw 3 or 4 during the muzz hunt including one monster. But I agree, it was good to get out and thrash around in the mountains for a while.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Nothing for me !!!!!!!!!!!

Passed on a small buck opening morning and never saw another buck.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I didn't seal the deal either. I saw a huge buck that probably would have gone 27-28 inches wide, he had some nice deep forks too. We tried to put a stalk together but got a little excited and he eluded as the big bucks always do.


----------



## dckhuntr (Oct 11, 2007)

did better than me i only saw 3 does and 0 bucks all well thankfully im under the age of 18 so i'll be back for the rifle hunt


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

I got nothing as well. I saw a half dozen or so bucks I would have taken. Only was able to get a shot off on one. I missed. Back to the range again for me I guess. Hiked my soles off. It was a great area, need a horse next time to get up there.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I didn't see many bucks, but I did have my chance to fill the tag and freezer. It was a "gimme" shot at 50 yards and I rushed the shot only to go just over his back. Shucks! Now I'm out trying to fill a cow elk tag (actually I'm sitting here writing this note).
Later!


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

I passed on 5 or 6 small bucks, just to have the next hunter shoot them. didn't see any mature bucks again. I wish that they would go to 3 point or better. I would support a plan to allow 18 year old or younger, seniors and people with disabilities be allowed to shoot small bucks. I really would like to see more mature bucks again. I was surprised to see as many small bucks as I did see considering are winter last year.


----------

